# Video: Brassen- und Schleienangeln mit Method Feeder



## Thomas9904 (27. Mai 2014)

*Video: Brassen- und Schleienangeln mit Method Feeder​**Unterwegs mit dem Browning Team Bayern*​
Franz und ich freuen uns inzwischen immer, wenn wir was mit Helmut Wölker und Johannes Ermer vom Browning Team Bayern drehen können. Wir haben das erste Mal beim Dreh zum "Rußnasenvideo" zusammen gearbeitet -  und wir haben uns gleich gut verstanden.

Diesmal gings nicht um Rußnasen, sondern ums Methodfeedern. Im Stillwasser auf größere Friedfische, Brassen und Schleien. Wie immer versuchen wir dabei dann, Infos, Atmosphäre und Unterhaltung in einem kleinen Video zusammen zu bringen. 

Wir haben wieder selber einiges gelernt, hatten Spass dabei und hoffen, dass es euch genauso geht.



Hier könnt ihr mal ein paar Fotos vom "Dreh" sehen, die Franz geschossen hat.



























*Und hier gehts zum Video wie zum Gewinnspiel:*



werbung​
[youtube1]7t0Q4vKvlzQ[/youtube1]

*Gewinnspiel:*​Unter allen Boardies die hier im Thread bis zum 30.06.2014 das Video kommentieren, verlosen wir ein Paket mit verschiedenen neuen Produkten aus dem Quantum Radical Carp Programm:






Enthalten sind:
3 x 1kg Vampire Garlic Boilies in 16, 20 und 24mm
3 x 1kg Pink Tuna Boilies in 16, 20 und 24mm
1x Pink Tuna Pop Ups
1x Vampire Garlic Pop Ups
1x Vampire Garlic Pop Ups Neon Green
1x Pink Tuna Powder Gel
1x Vampire Garlic Powder Gel
1x Pink Tuna Dip
1x Vampire Garlic Dip
1x Bloody Chicken Energy Drink
1x Yellow Zombie Energy Drink
1x Rubby Dubby Energy Drink
1x Pink Tuna Energy Drink
1x Vampire Garlic Energy Drink

Weite Informationen zu den Produkten findet ihr unter www.radical-carp.com 

Die Gewinner werden hier im Thread Anfang Juli 2014 bekannt gegeben.

Wie immer unter Ausschluss des Rechtsweges.


----------



## hanzz (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: Video: Brassen- und Schleienangeln mit Method Feeder*

Hab heut frei, es giesst wie aus Eimern.
Was gibt's besseres, als n neues Anglerboard TV Video zu gucken.
Daumen hoch. Wieder ein top Film.
Weiter so.
Echt klasse, welche Mühen ihr Euch macht.


----------



## d0ni (27. Mai 2014)

Hat mir richtig gut gefallen

Die zwei (und natürlich ihr) sind richtig sympatisch, erklären super und ich hab jetz lust auf method....


Freu mich schon aufs nächste Video


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: Video: Brassen- und Schleienangeln mit Method Feeder*

Ich bin wirklich gerne mit Helmut und Johannes unterwegs - auch wenn sie aus nem falschen Land stammen ...

Die wissen (anglerisch) was sie tun, können gut erklären und es sind auch so einfach gute Kerls, mit denen man auch problemlos ein Bier trinken kann.

Wiord sicher nicht das letzte Video mit den Jungs sein.


----------



## GandRalf (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: Video: Brassen- und Schleienangeln mit Method Feeder*

Moin auch,

Sehr schön erklärt. Nett eingefangen.

-Nur die Funktion der "Pelletzange" sollte man sich noch einmal durch den Kopf gehen lassen...


----------



## Seele (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: Video: Brassen- und Schleienangeln mit Method Feeder*

Schönes Video mit guter Qualität, prima Jungens, s`läuft


----------



## Deddl (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: Video: Brassen- und Schleienangeln mit Method Feeder*

Schleien sind einfach die schönsten Fische:l


----------



## KölnerAngler (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: Video: Brassen- und Schleienangeln mit Method Feeder*

Tolles Video,

hat bei mir das Angeln am Method-Fischen geweckt.

Wäre mal was neues an meinem Angelgewässer!

Grüsse

KöölnerAngler


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: Video: Brassen- und Schleienangeln mit Method Feeder*



KölnerAngler schrieb:


> hat bei mir das Angeln am Method-Fischen geweckt.


Das freut mich besonders, dieses Statement - Ziel erreicht, sozusagen, und die Bestätigung dafür gekriegt ;-)


----------



## kati48268 (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: Video: Brassen- und Schleienangeln mit Method Feeder*

Es ist diskriminierend gegenüber den lohnabhängigen Sklaven der Arbeit, dass die Videos meist Vormittags eingestellt werden.

Nebenbei hier ein wenig lesen und schreiben, ok, aber ich muss wieder bis heut Abend schmoren, bis ich es gucken (& hören) kann. :e

Gibt´s diesmal eine Synchronisation vom schwäbischen & bayrischen Genuschel in eine menschliche Sprache? Oder sollte ich mir vorher ein Fläschchen Verständigungswasser zuführen?


----------



## GandRalf (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: Video: Brassen- und Schleienangeln mit Method Feeder*

Verständigung passt schon.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: Video: Brassen- und Schleienangeln mit Method Feeder*

Eben..
Authentische Kultursprache und das Bayerische - das versteht man weltweit ;-)


----------



## wusel345 (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: Video: Brassen- und Schleienangeln mit Method Feeder*

Anglerboard TV ist immer wieder anschauenswert. Hab endlich gerafft, was Methodfeedern ist und werde mich damit mal beschäftigen. 

Wieder gut gemachtes Video, verständlich und von sehr guter Qualität. Weiter so, Franz und Thomas.


----------



## Karpfenchamp (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: Video: Brassen- und Schleienangeln mit Method Feeder*

Es freut mich sehr, dass ihr immer öfter solche Videos dreht. Das ist eine gute Sache. 

Bisher habe ich noch nicht mit diesem System geangelt. Das werde ich diesen Sommer aber vielleicht auch mal nachholen. Alleine deshalb, weil ich sehen möchte, wie gut sich damit auch Schleien fangen lassen.


----------



## Der_WeiherAngler (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: Video: Brassen- und Schleienangeln mit Method Feeder*

Ich werd's an unseren Gewässern auch testen - tolles Video !


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: Video: Brassen- und Schleienangeln mit Method Feeder*

Am besten gefällt mir, wie viele schreiben, dass sie das ausprobieren wollen.
Klasse und danke ;.-))


----------



## Dsrwinmag (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: Video: Brassen- und Schleienangeln mit Method Feeder*

Wie immer ein tolles Video! Sehr sympathischer und verständlicher Dialekt!


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Klasse und danke




Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Dsrwinmag


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: Video: Brassen- und Schleienangeln mit Method Feeder*



Dsrwinmag schrieb:


> Sehr sympathischer und verständlicher Dialekt!


braaaaaaaaav................!!!!!!!!
:g


----------



## muecke_7 (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: Video: Brassen- und Schleienangeln mit Method Feeder*

Ich finde auch dass Uhr es wieder geschafft habt ein tolles Video auf die Beine zu stellen. 
Ich muss allerdings zustimmen das die Pelletzange gewöhnungsbedürftig gehandhabt wurde ;-)
LG Steven

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5 mit Tapatalk


----------



## wusel345 (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: Video: Brassen- und Schleienangeln mit Method Feeder*

*Thomas, ich habe einen sehr großen Wunsch:* bitte sprecht beim nächsten Video in euren euch angestammten Dialekten, damit Kati was zu knacken hat. :q

Echtes frängisch und schwäbisch sind so tolle Dialekte, die dürfen auch bei so etwas nicht einfach untergehen. 

Eventuell könnte man ja für Kati mit Untertiteln auf Hochdeutsch arbeiten. :q

p.s.: ich lieg gleich inne Ecke vor Lachen :vik:


----------



## potta0001986 (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: Video: Brassen- und Schleienangeln mit Method Feeder*

Hey zusammen,
also ich hab das Method-Feedern schon ein paar Mal probiert aber bis jetzt immer erfolglos. Ich konnte mir in eurem Video noch ein paar Kniffe abkucken und ich hoffe das sich jetzt irgendwann der Erfolg einstellt.
Weiter so. Top Video.
mfg aus Luxemburg,
Michel


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: Video: Brassen- und Schleienangeln mit Method Feeder*

@ wusel:
Ich freu mich schon auf die Kommentare der drei von wegen "fränngisch"..

Such Dir besser mal schon ne neue Wohnung, damit die Dich nicht finden 
;-))


----------



## wusel345 (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: Video: Brassen- und Schleienangeln mit Method Feeder*

Ich dachte, Franz wohnt in Oberfranken????? Ich weiß, dass die Franken und die Bayern sich nicht mögen. |supergri


----------



## nordbeck (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: Video: Brassen- und Schleienangeln mit Method Feeder*

Cool cool. Geht ja ab wie beim Brezelbacken bei euch


----------



## Tobi87 (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: Video: Brassen- und Schleienangeln mit Method Feeder*

Schöner Bericht, weiter so!


----------



## wusel345 (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: Video: Brassen- und Schleienangeln mit Method Feeder*

Bayrisch ist ja noch besser. Da versteht Kati ja noch eher italienisch oder griechisch :q:q:q:q

Mir ist es eh wurscht. Ich war zu oft in Bayern und verstehe vieles, auch nicht alles, aber wenns nicht zu arg ist, dann passt scho.


----------



## xPuni (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: Video: Brassen- und Schleienangeln mit Method Feeder*

Sehr Cooles Video mit vielen Informationen

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Daniel_BW (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: Video: Brassen- und Schleienangeln mit Method Feeder*

Freu mich schon darauf es nachher anschauen zu können, hier im Büro geht es leider so schlecht.:m


----------



## Steinbuttt (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: Video: Brassen- und Schleienangeln mit Method Feeder*

Mit Method Feeder auf Schleien wollte ich demnächst sowieso mal in Angriff nehmen, da kommt das Video gerade richtig. #6

Werde ich mir dann heute Abend mal anschauen!|bigeyes

Möchte gleichzeitig auch einmal Dankeschön sagen, für die in letzter Zeit immer regelmäßiger erscheinenden, toll gemachten Video's ... Klasse!#6

Gruß Heiko


----------



## JCB 500 (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: Video: Brassen- und Schleienangeln mit Method Feeder*

Schleien und Brassen sind tolle Fische 

Am Donnerstag gehts nach langer zeit mal wieder ans Wasser.


----------



## kischt (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: Video: Brassen- und Schleienangeln mit Method Feeder*

Schöne Fische habt ihr da gefangen.
Mich würde interessieren wie gut sich die Methode in starken Fließgewässern schlägt. 
Von der Angellei an sich bin ich recht überzeugt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: Video: Brassen- und Schleienangeln mit Method Feeder*

Ist eher was für Stillgewässer oder langsam fleißende.
Hatte ich auch gleich gefragt.
Sonst wird das Futter zu schnell ausgespült, und der Effekt des "im Futter  versteckten Köders" um Kleinfisch weg zu halten, ist dann nicht mehr da, weil das Futter zu schnell weggespült.

Hoffe ich konnt das verständlich machen, bin da ja nicht der Experte, nur der Filmer..


----------



## Kneto (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: Video: Brassen- und Schleienangeln mit Method Feeder*

Finde es gut das auch mal wieder das feine angeln mit der Feederrute etwas mehr Thematisiert wird:m. 
Ist es doch gerade das angeln mit dem feinen Gerät, das diesen Reiz für mich ausmacht. 
Selber habe ich mich an das Thema Method-Feedern noch nicht so richtig herangewagt, was sich durch das Video aber auf jedenfall ändern wird:q. 
Macht weiter so, gerne auch mit Video´s aus dem Bereich des Feeder & Matchangeln´s#r.

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Finke20 (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: Video: Brassen- und Schleienangeln mit Method Feeder*

:vik:

Moin Kati,

ick glööve de Süddeutschen Bengels bruken uk mal eenen Sprachkurs, bi uns in Norddeutschland :m.

Ansonsten ist das Video sehr informativ gewesen #6.


----------



## nordbeck (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: Video: Brassen- und Schleienangeln mit Method Feeder*

Seit wann liegt Greven denn bitte in Norddeutschland?


----------



## JohannesF (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: Video: Brassen- und Schleienangeln mit Method Feeder*

Danke für das Video!
Konnte was lernen


----------



## Vanner (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: Video: Brassen- und Schleienangeln mit Method Feeder*

Wieder ein sehr gelungenes Vid was ihr auch de Beine gestellt habt. Hab ne Menge entnehmen können und vielleicht wird das ja auch mal ne Angelart für mich.


----------



## Trollhorn (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: Video: Brassen- und Schleienangeln mit Method Feeder*

Mal wieder ein tolles Video geworden!
Mit den großen Brassen klappts ja dieses Jahr auch bei mir aber mit den schönen Schleien stehe ich noch auf Kriegsfuß.


----------



## vandermo (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: Video: Brassen- und Schleienangeln mit Method Feeder*

Also so schöne schleien habe ich schon lange nicht mehr gesehen Hut ab 

Mfg

Gesendet von meinem GT-S5690 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## malpi (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: Video: Brassen- und Schleienangeln mit Method Feeder*

Schönes Video, hat Spaß gemacht!


----------



## feederbrassen (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: Video: Brassen- und Schleienangeln mit Method Feeder*

Feine schleien in toller Umgebung. #6


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: Video: Brassen- und Schleienangeln mit Method Feeder*

Wird gleich in Facebook geteilt.Das erste Video was ich mit den Jungs gesehen hatte,war schon klasse.

Dann: Film ab!Bin gespannt.

Lg


----------



## kati48268 (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: Video: Brassen- und Schleienangeln mit Method Feeder*



kati48268 schrieb:


> ... aber ich muss wieder bis heut Abend schmoren, bis ich es gucken (& hören) kann.


So, auch endlich das neuste Werk betrachtet.
Franzl & Thomas, die Videos werden von mal zu mal besser. Bleiben trotzdem dabei wunderbar bodenständig.
Wohltuende Abwechslung zu allen DVDs, mit denen man quasi totgeschmissen wird.
5x #6#6#6#6#6



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Eben..
> Authentische Kultursprache und das Bayerische - das versteht man weltweit ;-)


Auch hier ein Lob: die eingeborenen Wildvölker bemühen sich redlich, verständliche Laute zu erzeugen!



nordbeck schrieb:


> Seit wann liegt Greven denn bitte in Norddeutschland?


Früher haben wir Cherusker die Römer abgemurkst, von denen sich die südlichen Stämme haben verhauen und die aus dem Köln-Bonner-Raum haben kaufen lassen.
Heute bewachen wir die Grenzlinie zwischen Pott & plattem Emsland, zählen uns somit durchaus zu den Nord-West-Deutschen. 


Betreibe Methodfeedern ja schon lange, auch schon bevor man den Namen überhaupt kannte, wie von Thomas gut erläutert.
Bin immer erstaunt, dass viele es noch gar nicht gemacht haben, ist sehr einfach & erfolgreich.

Habt alles wurderschön erläutert und viele Details erklärt, die andere einfach beiseite lassen, 
z.B. wie man Rotferdern umgeht, den Vorteil von Zahnspangengummies gegenüber den bescheuerten Pelletbands,... selbst die FD-Maden, die eigentlich noch ein totaler Geheimtipp sind, werden gezeigt.
*Großes Kompliment an Helmut & Johannes, einfach klasse & sympathisch präsentiert, man merkt die Jungs sind durch und durch Profis! *#6


----------



## nordbeck (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: Video: Brassen- und Schleienangeln mit Method Feeder*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Früher haben wir Cherusker die Römer abgemurkst, von denen sich die südlichen Stämme haben verhauen und die aus dem Köln-Bonner-Raum haben kaufen lassen.
> Heute bewachen wir die Grenzlinie zwischen Pott & plattem Emsland, zählen uns somit durchaus zu den Nord-West-Deutschen.



als jemand der in bad bentheim und nordhorn (jaja nördlich von dir) aufgewachsen ist, kann ich darüber nur schmunzeln. ihr seid münsterländer also bestenfalls westfalen


----------



## kati48268 (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: Video: Brassen- und Schleienangeln mit Method Feeder*



nordbeck schrieb:


> ... bad bentheim und nordhorn...


Ein Grafschafter iss`er! |uhoh:
Was ist noch schlimmer als ein Bazi? Ein Grafsch... !


By the way, einen schönen Nebeneffekt hat die Videostaffel:
das Thomas kommt mal aus der Bude raus!


----------



## FaXe7 (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: Video: Brassen- und Schleienangeln mit Method Feeder*

Top Video ! Hat Spaß gemacht es zu schauen!


----------



## Helmut Wölker - Browningteam Bayern (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: Video: Brassen- und Schleienangeln mit Method Feeder*

Hallo in die Runde,
schön das Video wieder gut bei euch ankommt, bzw. das wir euch evt. noch das ein, oder andere Neue vermitteln konnten.

Mein Dank gilt aber auch Thomas u. Franz für die klasse Zusammenarbeit.

Sollten zu diesem Thema noch Fragen offen sein, laßt es mich gerne wissen:m

Als ich das Video gesehen hatte, stellte ich mir die Frage wegen der Pelletzange auch.... muss ich gleich mal bei Johannes hinterfragen:q


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: Video: Brassen- und Schleienangeln mit Method Feeder*

Ich wusste als Spinner bis zu dem Dreh noch nicht mal, was ne Pelletzange ist....


----------



## GandRalf (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: Video: Brassen- und Schleienangeln mit Method Feeder*

Spinner? -Oder Spinnangler...?


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: Video: Brassen- und Schleienangeln mit Method Feeder*

Da wird je Antwort, je nachdem wen Du fragst, durchaus unterschiedlich ausfallen.
Gemeint hier:
Spinnangler


----------



## paulmeyers (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: Video: Brassen- und Schleienangeln mit Method Feeder*

Schönes Video, ich bin leider null erfolgreich bisher beim Feedern gewesen.


----------



## kati48268 (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: Video: Brassen- und Schleienangeln mit Method Feeder*



Helmut Wölker - Browningteam Bayern schrieb:


> Sollten zu diesem Thema noch Fragen offen sein, laßt es mich gerne wissen



 - Schnur durchhängen lassen oder spannen?
 Ich bin voll für ersteres, meine so viel weniger Scheuchwirkung zu haben, sehe aber auch viele, die es anders machen.
 - Köder in den Futterklumpen pressen oder nicht?
 Von nervigen Rotfedern mal abgesehen, meine ich, mehr Bisse zu bekommen, wenn der Köder samt Haken unten aus dem Futter rausguckt.
 Verwende allerdings meist auch stark bindendes Futter, weil die Gewässer hier oft tief sind.
 Deine Meinung?



Helmut Wölker - Browningteam Bayern schrieb:


> Als ich das Video gesehen hatte, stellte ich mir die Frage wegen der Pelletzange auch.... muss ich gleich mal bei Johannes hinterfragen


Bitte seine Antwort mitteilen :q


----------



## labralehn (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: Video: Brassen- und Schleienangeln mit Method Feeder*

@Helmut Wölker - Browningteam Bayern

Danke für das Video und die Infos.

Was mich interessieren würde: 
wie verhindert man es, dass sich der Haken ab und an im Gerippe des "Method Feederkorbs" verfängt?

Eckdaten:
- Haken und Köder sind knapp im Futter versteckt
- Gewässer Fluss
- Feederfutter für Fluss (stark bindend)
- Ör-Haken gr. 10
- 10er Miniboilie am Haar
- 40 gr. "Method Feederkorb"
- Auswurf erfolgt waagerecht, also nicht über Kopf
- Vorfach 10cm  bis 20cm
- Festmontage

Ich kann mir das nicht recht erklären, warum immer wieder mal der Haken sich am Gerippe des Method Feederkorb einhängt. Normal hat der durch das Futter genug Abstand dazu und sollte sich nicht einhängen.


----------



## Helmut Wölker - Browningteam Bayern (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: Video: Brassen- und Schleienangeln mit Method Feeder*

Zu deinen Fragen:

Das Problem, dass sich der Haken an den Stegen des Korbs verfängt, habe ich leider nur äußerst selten, und kann dir dazu leider keinen Tipp geben...:g

Grundsätzlich ist das Methodfeeder für den Fluss nur bedingt geeignet, da wie Thomas schon sagte, das Futter ja irgendwann aus dem Korb gewaschen oder gespült ist, und dann der blanke Köder mit dem Korb da liegt.

Wenn du das ganze mit teigartigem Futter versuchst, das sie fast nicht, bzw. gar nicht innerhalb weninger Minuten aus dem Korb lößt, dann fängst du sicher auch Fische, aber mit Sicherheit nicht mit dem möglichen Erfolg.

Ich habe das ganze schon mal in einem Fluß erfolgreich mit Pellets probiert... diese lösen sich auch und geben den Köder frei und bleiben doch noch in Ködernähe liegen.


----------



## Helmut Wölker - Browningteam Bayern (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: Video: Brassen- und Schleienangeln mit Method Feeder*

Ich habe in der Regel die Schnur immer leicht auf Spannung, da ich der Meinung bin, das dies dann noch den Selbsthakeffekt fördert.

Ich verstecke meine Köder grundsätzlich im Futter.... bei vielen Kleinfischen machen ich sogar noch gerne noch eine Lage extra Futter über den bereits fertig gepressten Korb.

Hat den Vorteil, das die Kleinfische dann ruhig am Futter naschen können, bevor dann die Dicken an den Köder kommen.






kati48268 schrieb:


> - Schnur durchhängen lassen oder spannen?
> Ich bin voll für ersteres, meine so viel weniger Scheuchwirkung zu haben, sehe aber auch viele, die es anders machen.
> - Köder in den Futterklumpen pressen oder nicht?
> Von nervigen Rotfedern mal abgesehen, meine ich, mehr Bisse zu bekommen, wenn der Köder samt Haken unten aus dem Futter rausguckt.
> ...


----------



## WoifeBGH (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: Video: Brassen- und Schleienangeln mit Method Feeder*

Klasse Video macht wie immer Lust auf mehr! Gern auch mehr bayrisch ich stell mich dann freiwillig als Übersetzer für den ein oder anderen zur verfügung;-)


----------



## Markus.L (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: Video: Brassen- und Schleienangeln mit Method Feeder*

Sehr gutes Video,hab es gestern schon gesehen.Unbedingt anschauen.Freue mich schon aufs nächste.Gruß Markus.


----------



## catchandfun (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: Video: Brassen- und Schleienangeln mit Method Feeder*

Super Video. Danke dafür.#6


----------



## ulli1958m (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: Video: Brassen- und Schleienangeln mit Method Feeder*

_*Method-Fischen:*_

Echt schönes Angeln wenn du die kleinen Fische umgehen willst #6

Ausserdem benötigst Du wenig Futter und auch sonst muss nicht viel Gerödel mit ans Wasser geschleppt werden 
(ok...das wenige mitschleppen muß ich noch irgendwie umsetzen) #q

_*Wie immer ein perfektes VIDEO*_ #6#6#6


Gruss
Ulli |wavey:

_Ps: wenn ihr meine Anschrift benötigt....einfach eine PN schicken _:vik:


----------



## Marco25 (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: Video: Brassen- und Schleienangeln mit Method Feeder*

Tolles Video und Super unterhaltsam. Eigentlich wie immer. 
Macht weiter so. 
Lg marco:m:vik:


----------



## Freehunter (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: Video: Brassen- und Schleienangeln mit Method Feeder*

*Method-feeder*

echt ne feine Sache, auch gut mit pop-ups, somit auch keine Hänger im Gerippe, ansonsten favorisiere ich am Fluß eher das klassische Feedern mit Futterkorb.

*Aber echt gutes Video und prima erklärt !*

Schöne Grüße
Freehunter


----------



## Graf Cartman (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: Video: Brassen- und Schleienangeln mit Method Feeder*

Klasse Video, und #6. 

Erst recht wenn man sieht das hier im Board bzw. Thread auch noch Tips vom Profi kommen. 

Da bekommt man als Raubfisch Angler glatt selber Lust mal mit Methode zu Feedern.


----------



## fischfreak1 (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: Video: Brassen- und Schleienangeln mit Method Feeder*

Moin Leute
wie immer geiles Video, macht unbedingt weiter so!!
Method Feeder finde ich wunderbar, vorallem auf kleinere aber auch auf größere Karpfen nicht zu unterschätzen. Schleien gibt es bei uns leider weniger...
Gefällt mir auf jeden Fall, leider habe ich aber keinen Method Feeder mehr, mein letzter ist der Steinpackung zum Opfer gefallen 
Schöne Grüße aus Wunstorf
fischfreak1


----------



## chester (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: Video: Brassen- und Schleienangeln mit Method Feeder*

Wieder mal ein spitzen Video. Vielen Dank ans Videoteam


----------



## Grizzl (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: Video: Brassen- und Schleienangeln mit Method Feeder*

Hallo Zusammen !

Das wichtigste am ganzen Video finde ich, dass das Angeln unter dem Motto Catch & Release steht.


Ich selbst angle seit diesem Jahr erst mit dem Method Feeder System und bin super zufrieden. Vor allem über das Selbsthaken, das beruhigt das Angeln noch mehr als, zu aufgeregt zu warten und zu entscheiden wann der richtige Anschlagzeitpunkt ist.

Man lernt nie aus, trotzdem stirbt man 'dumm'.

Gutes Video, freue mich auf das nächste !

Grizzl:vik:


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: Video: Brassen- und Schleienangeln mit Method Feeder*

Das Motto war Method Feeder - zu Entnahme oder Mitnahme wurde weder was gesagt noch was gezeigt.


----------



## paar8987 (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: Video: Brassen- und Schleienangeln mit Method Feeder*

ICH WILL AUCH :k

 Super Video..... und richtig nette Kerle |wavey:

 Gruss
 Fabian


----------



## Grizzl (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: Video: Brassen- und Schleienangeln mit Method Feeder*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das Motto war Method Feeder - zu Entnahme oder Mitnahme wurde weder was gesagt noch was gezeigt.



Stimmt !:m

Habe wohl nicht genau hingehört, beim Wettangeln wird das öfters gemacht sagtet ihr im Beitrag. Dachte, dass ihr die selbe Einstellung hättet


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: Video: Brassen- und Schleienangeln mit Method Feeder*

Da gings um Wettangeln England.........
Nochmal gucken.....


----------



## thomas1602 (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: Video: Brassen- und Schleienangeln mit Method Feeder*

schönes video und für mich auch sehr lehrreich 

auf auf, mehr davon


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: Video: Brassen- und Schleienangeln mit Method Feeder*

Grundsätzlich mehr findeste da mehr:
https://www.youtube.com/user/AnglerboardTV?feature=watch

Und genauso werden natürlich weitere kommen.

Danke für euer Lob!!


PS:
Nur weil uns jemand lobt, wird er nicht bei der Verlosung bevorzugt werden!
Wollt ich noch loswerden...

;-)))


----------



## sprogoe (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: Video: Brassen- und Schleienangeln mit Method Feeder*

Tolles und lehrreiches Video, auch wenn Thomas sagt, daß Helmut und Johannes aus dem "falschen Land" kommen.
Auch aus Bayern kommen gute und nützliche Ideen.

Macht weiter so!

Gruß Siggi


----------



## Hann. Münden (29. Mai 2014)

*Video*

Gutes Video !


----------



## Molefish (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: Video: Brassen- und Schleienangeln mit Method Feeder*

Danke, schönes Video, hat mir gut gefallen. Mir war die Kombination des klassischen Feederns mit dem modernen Karpfenangeln garnicht so bewusst. Ich werde definitiv meine Karpfenruten mal für einen Tag ummontieren. Habe noch irgendwo zwei Method Feeder rumliegen, die werde ich mal mit einem Safety Rig auslegen. Könnte für etwas mehr Abwechslung bei einem Karpfenkurzansitz sorgen.

Wo bekommt man denn diese gefriergetrockneten Maden bzw. wie ist da die genaue Artikelbezeichnung und wie lange sind diese, wenn geöffnet, so ca. haltbar? Die erscheinen mir mal wirklich recht praktisch. 

Besten Gruß!


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: Video: Brassen- und Schleienangeln mit Method Feeder*



Molefish schrieb:


> Wo bekommt man denn diese gefriergetrockneten Maden bzw. wie ist da die genaue Artikelbezeichnung und wie lange sind diese, wenn geöffnet, so ca. haltbar?


Das kann Dir sicher Helmut beantworten, wenn er wieder online ist.

ABER:
Auf die Maden gingen gleich wieder die Rotfedern, da kam dann kein andere Fisch mehr ran..

Kleine Boilies, Hartmais, Pellets etc. scheint mir (als Nichtexpertte!!!) für die größeren sinnvoller zu sein.

Solls auf Masse gehen, sind die Maden sicher gut..


----------



## Kaka (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: Video: Brassen- und Schleienangeln mit Method Feeder*

Super Video, wie immer #6

Gucke alle Videos sehr gerne an, auch wenn ich davon als reiner Spinnfischer null Ahnung habe


----------



## Molefish (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: Video: Brassen- und Schleienangeln mit Method Feeder*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das kann Dir sicher Helmut beantworten, wenn er wieder online ist.
> 
> ABER:
> Auf die Maden gingen gleich wieder die Rotfedern, da kam dann kein andere Fisch mehr ran..
> ...




Hi, danke für die Antwort.

Für große fische sind kleine Boilies oder Pellets sicherlich besser. Ich fand eher den Aspekt der Haltbarkeit sehr interessant. 

Besten Gruß und danke für die Rückmeldung.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: Video: Brassen- und Schleienangeln mit Method Feeder*

Und diese gefriergetrockneten Maden schwimmen halt auf...


----------



## fordprefect (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: Video: Brassen- und Schleienangeln mit Method Feeder*

Mich würde ja mal folgendes interessieren. Wenn die Methode schon früher mit normalem Grundblei genutzt wurde, welche Vorteile besitzen die neuen Spezialmaterialien? So ein direkter Vergleich wäre mal spannend.
Aber vermutlich wurde da damals auch anderes Futter genommen, das noch mehr klebt?


----------



## kati48268 (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: Video: Brassen- und Schleienangeln mit Method Feeder*



Molefish schrieb:


> Wo bekommt man denn diese gefriergetrockneten Maden bzw. wie ist da die genaue Artikelbezeichnung und wie lange sind diese, wenn geöffnet, so ca. haltbar? Die erscheinen mir mal wirklich recht praktisch.


Schau mal in den Bericht von der diesjährigen Stippermesse:
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/april-2014/messebericht-stippermesse-bremen-2014.html
Fotos 5-7
Dort hat M. Schlögl sie verbimmelt. 
http://www.michaelschloegl.de/produkt/neuheiten2014.html

Sie kommen aus Ungarn, da kannst sie auch kaufen:
http://www.haldorado.hu/shop.php?itemid=18657&zoneid=2&lang=en
Wo's die hier gibt, weiß ich nicht, Helmut kann evtl. was dazu sagen.

Ich hab noch welche von der Messe, werd aber auch neu bestellen müssen.

Sind echt total geil. Aber Thomas hat recht, die sind _so_ auffällig, da geht viel Kleinzeug drauf, deswegen bewusst einsetzen wo & wann.

Haltbarkeitsdatum bei meinen (Kauf 3/14, Produktion ?) ist Juni 2015. Wenn da keine Nässe rein kommt, sind die aber auch wohl Bunkerfähig; um 30 Jahre nach dem nächsten Atomkrieg wieder zu angeln.


----------



## Vitalitasia (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: Video: Brassen- und Schleienangeln mit Method Feeder*

Ich hab dieses Jahr auch mit dem Method Feeder angefangen. 
Als Rute reicht ne normale Feeder Rute. Da brauchst keine spezielle für. 
Die Inline Methode ist die von mir bevorzugte Methode. Da hängt das Vorfach an der Hauptschnur und du hast nicht den Korb auch noch dazwischen. Ich persönlich finde das besser. Da weißt direkt wie gut die Verbindung ist und hast nicht die Ungewissheit mit dem Korb. 

Die Drennenkörbe und des Sonubaits Futter hat sich bei mir bisher durchgesetzt. Grad wenn de spontan raus gehst hat man mit dem Method Feeder die gefühlt schnelleren Erfolge. 

Das Video ist gut gemacht. Schön zu sehen das man sich nicht nur auf eine Angelart als die einzig wahre beruft #6


----------



## Franzl1620 (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: Video: Brassen- und Schleienangeln mit Method Feeder*

Tolles Video, fische seit letztem Jahr nur noch method feeder,
war aber schwer was zu bekommen, funktioniert aber auf Karpfen 
super

Gruß Franzl


----------



## Molefish (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: Video: Brassen- und Schleienangeln mit Method Feeder*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Schau mal in den Bericht von der diesjährigen Stippermesse:
> http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/april-2014/messebericht-stippermesse-bremen-2014.html
> Fotos 5-7
> Dort hat M. Schlögl sie verbimmelt.
> ...



Hehe, alles klar, besten Dank für die Info, Gruß!


----------



## RheinTim (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: Video: Brassen- und Schleienangeln mit Method Feeder*

Super gemacht !!!


----------



## rahu56 (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: Video: Brassen- und Schleienangeln mit Method Feeder*

Super Video. Ein Lob an Kameramann und Akteure.


----------



## Bassey (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: Video: Brassen- und Schleienangeln mit Method Feeder*

Schleien sind einfach die schönsten Fische, welche in unseren Gewässern leben!


----------



## Helmut Wölker - Browningteam Bayern (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: Video: Brassen- und Schleienangeln mit Method Feeder*

Die auftreibenden Maden gibt es ursprünglich in Ungarn.

Hier kann man sie auch auf dem deutschen Markt bekommen:

http://www.baitstore.de/index.php?cat=120&sort=&filter_id=23


Im Übrigen  lohnt sich gerade im frühen Frühjahr bei noch kaltem Wasser der Versuch mit einer, oder zwei Maden beim Method Einsatz...


----------



## Black-Death (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: Video: Brassen- und Schleienangeln mit Method Feeder*

In meinem ersten Angeljahr letztes Jahr hat mir diese Angelart die besten Erfolge geliefert (Pelletbombe).
Und spätestens seitdem ich sogar einen Stör am Haken hatte mein absoluter Favorit


----------



## CyprinusCarpio (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: Video: Brassen- und Schleienangeln mit Method Feeder*

Mal wieder ein super Video von euch!
Weiter so!


----------



## wilhelm (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: Video: Brassen- und Schleienangeln mit Method Feeder*

Ein gut gemachtes, lehrreiches Video über die Method-feeder Angelei.


----------



## ODS-homer (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: Video: Brassen- und Schleienangeln mit Method Feeder*

das werd ich mal in einem fast stehenden kehrwasser an der weser testen - wäre doch gelacht, wenn ich da nicht auch mal *einen* fisch fangen würde#t


----------



## StefanG84 (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: Video: Brassen- und Schleienangeln mit Method Feeder*

Feine Sache das


----------



## Fr33 (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: Video: Brassen- und Schleienangeln mit Method Feeder*

Starkes Video, sollte ich an Stelle der normalen Feederei auch mal testen. Den ein oder anderen Bayer in diesem Clip hab ich in Bremen wohl gesehen 

 @ Thomas

 Mir hat auch die Passage mit UK gut gefallen.... von wegen Nachwuchs usw. Das sollte man mal anderen Stellen als Vorlage zukommen lassen


----------



## markus_rgbg (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: Video: Brassen- und Schleienangeln mit Method Feeder*

sehr schönes video, super erklärt!
macht spaß zuzuschauen


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: Video: Brassen- und Schleienangeln mit Method Feeder*



Fr33 schrieb:


> @ Thomas
> 
> Mir hat auch die Passage mit UK gut gefallen.... von wegen Nachwuchs usw. Das sollte man mal anderen Stellen als Vorlage zukommen lassen



ooooch, ich meinte ja nur....................

:q


----------



## Gohann (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: Video: Brassen- und Schleienangeln mit Method Feeder*

Nettes Filmchen, werde mir die Methode jetzt auch mal aneignen. Feedere sehr gerne, habe aber lieber Klasse statt Masse! Das scheint der bessere Weg zu sein und für meinen Begriff ein recht simpler.#6

Gruß Gohann|wavey:


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: Video: Brassen- und Schleienangeln mit Method Feeder*

Dann eben gerade nicht Maden, Würmer oder sowas nehmen, was dann wieder eher die Kleinfische packen.
Pellets, Miniboilies und so, das ist dann der Weg zum größeren Fisch...


----------



## kati48268 (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: Video: Brassen- und Schleienangeln mit Method Feeder*

Was auch sehr gut geht, ist Tauwurm am Haar.


----------



## matscher83 (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: Video: Brassen- und Schleienangeln mit Method Feeder*

Endlich mal ein schleien Video |supergri gibt's ja och viel zu selten...wird och mal wieder Zeit das ich den schleichern auf die schuppen rücke.|rolleyes

Schönes Video weiter so....gerne och mit Karpfen:g


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: Video: Brassen- und Schleienangeln mit Method Feeder*

Karpfen:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pUiNQTql4c0
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qV97omAdpT8


----------



## sebbert (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: Video: Brassen- und Schleienangeln mit Method Feeder*

Klasse Video. War schon lange nicht mehr am Wasser, guter Grund mal wieder anzusitzen.


----------



## Osterhofera (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: Video: Brassen- und Schleienangeln mit Method Feeder*

Hallo Helmut Johannes Thomas und Franz,

Dieses Teil kann ich mir gut in unserem Altwasser vorstellen 
und hab mal ganz spontan den korb im set bestellt.

Aber Johannes ist das essen in England nicht gut?
es gibt doch  MC Donalds  ds geht noch so 
aber mann kann ich mal abens ein Beir trinken gehn weil nichtmal das schmeckt ...


----------



## Helmut Wölker - Browningteam Bayern (30. Mai 2014)

*AW: Video: Brassen- und Schleienangeln mit Method Feeder*

Hier noch ein Bild, wie kinderleicht es sein kann, mit Method erfolgreich zu sein :q

mein kleiner Mann in Aktion


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Mai 2014)

*AW: Video: Brassen- und Schleienangeln mit Method Feeder*

cool.
Deiner ??

Kannste besser als Angeln...

;-))))))


----------



## matscher83 (30. Mai 2014)

*AW: Video: Brassen- und Schleienangeln mit Method Feeder*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Karpfen:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pUiNQTql4c0
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qV97omAdpT8



:m Daaaaanke


----------



## Helmut Wölker - Browningteam Bayern (30. Mai 2014)

*AW: Video: Brassen- und Schleienangeln mit Method Feeder*

klar meiner... *stolzschau*


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Mai 2014)

*AW: Video: Brassen- und Schleienangeln mit Method Feeder*



Helmut Wölker - Browningteam Bayern schrieb:


> klar meiner... *stolzschau*


An Hand der Frisur nachvollziehbar....
:q:q

Den bringste zum näxten Dreh aber mit...
#6


----------



## Helmut Wölker - Browningteam Bayern (30. Mai 2014)

*AW: Video: Brassen- und Schleienangeln mit Method Feeder*

dazu war er dieses Jahr noch ein bischen zu grün, mit seinen 4 Jahren...

aber das Feuer brennt schon bei ihm :l


----------



## Franz_16 (30. Mai 2014)

*AW: Video: Brassen- und Schleienangeln mit Method Feeder*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Mir hat auch die Passage mit UK gut gefallen.... von wegen Nachwuchs usw. Das sollte man mal anderen Stellen als Vorlage zukommen lassen



Das wäre mal interessant für uns zu wissen, ob so ein "aus dem Nähkästchen plaudern" beim Zuschauer gut ankommt oder ob er "weiterspult". Ich persönlich finde sowas immer recht spannend, aber es zieht ein Video natürlich schon auch deutlich in die Länge.

Sollen wir sowas künftig öfter machen, oder lieber nicht?


----------



## Münchner-Spezl (30. Mai 2014)

*AW: Video: Brassen- und Schleienangeln mit Method Feeder*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Das wäre mal interessant für uns zu wissen, ob so ein "aus dem Nähkästchen plaudern" beim Zuschauer gut ankommt oder ob er "weiterspult". Ich persönlich finde sowas immer recht spannend, aber es zieht ein Video natürlich schon auch deutlich in die Länge.
> 
> Sollen wir sowas künftig öfter machen, oder lieber nicht?



Also ich für meinen Teil finde so ein "aus dem Nähkästchen plaudern" klasse. Man sollte immer über den Tellerrand hinausschauen und lernt dazu noch einiges dazu. Und wenn es jemand drauf hat, was die sache angeht, dann wohl das Tellerrandende richtung GB.

So und jetzt zum Video selbst, fands schön gemacht und bestätigt absolut meine gemachten Erfahrungen beim Method feedern. Hab mir selbst vor ca 2 Wochen erst mal 2 Methodkörbe und ne Mould geholt um es auszuprobieren- und der Erfolg gibt der "Methode" recht. Konnte selbst gleich nen Schlei überlisten was mir vorher an selber stelle mit normaler Feeder nie gelungen ist. Kann zufalll sein, glaub ich aber nicht. 

Jetzt bin ich so richtig angefixt was diese Art von Angelei angeht und ich würde mich riesig über das Mega Paket freuen. Und Zeit für einen Bericht über das Paket und die Angelei würde auch noch übrig bleiben. So I hope the best. Gruß Simon


----------



## artur126 (30. Mai 2014)

*AW: Video: Brassen- und Schleienangeln mit Method Feeder*

schönes video. Da kriegt man ja gleich lust aufs angeln.


----------



## D.Scheipy (30. Mai 2014)

*AW: Video: Brassen- und Schleienangeln mit Method Feeder*

Bei dem guten Wetter will man eigentlich auch los, aber ein Video ist da ein kleiner ersatz, wenn mna nicht kann. Super Video


----------



## mere1 (30. Mai 2014)

*AW: Video: Brassen- und Schleienangeln mit Method Feeder*

Klasse Video und Petri zu den Fischen.

mfg mere


----------



## ashtray (30. Mai 2014)

*AW: Video: Brassen- und Schleienangeln mit Method Feeder*

Wenn ich mir die Boilies anschaue ... Pink und glitzer ... Angler haben doch eine wirklich stark ausgeprägte feminine Seite .. :vik::k


----------



## GandRalf (30. Mai 2014)

*AW: Video: Brassen- und Schleienangeln mit Method Feeder*

Nö! -Die Fische.
Es ist doch erwiesen, dass bei den meisten Fischarten die Weibchen größer werden als die Männchen. 
Das macht sich der angelnde Fallensteller zu nutze und lockt sie mit Glitter und Geschmeide.#6


----------



## donak (30. Mai 2014)

*AW: Video: Brassen- und Schleienangeln mit Method Feeder*

Sehr schönes Video! Method-Feeder ausführlich erklärt und noch tolle Fische gefangen, was will man mehr! Petri!


----------



## Gohann (30. Mai 2014)

*AW: Video: Brassen- und Schleienangeln mit Method Feeder*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Das wäre mal interessant für uns zu wissen, ob so ein "aus dem Nähkästchen plaudern" beim Zuschauer gut ankommt oder ob er "weiterspult". Ich persönlich finde sowas immer recht spannend, aber es zieht ein Video natürlich schon auch deutlich in die Länge.
> 
> Sollen wir sowas künftig öfter machen, oder lieber nicht?



Sicher sollte man das weitermachen! Mir persönlich sind Aufbau der Montage, Kleinteile, Köder etc. wichtiger als Fische die in die Kamera gehalten werden! Die fange ich lieber selber.

Wie schon in meinem ersten Post zu diesem Thema geschrieben, bin ich von dieser Angelart sehr angetan, weil sie auch recht simpel ist!

Heute habe ich meine ersten Versuche gestartet! Allerdings nicht  wie im Film, sondern so wie ich wollte! Bedeutet, selbe Stelle wie gestern, wo ich nichts gefangen habe! Method Montage mit normalem Futter zum Feedern. Köder waren zwei auftreibende Kunstmaden und zwei weisse lebende. Ich habe zwar nur einen Biss bekommen, der war aber mehr als deutlich! Den Fisch konnte ich vorne gehakt schnell zurücksetzen.

Fazit! Ich werde Sonntag mit gleichem Futter aber andersn Ködern die Stelle noch einmal befischen. Dann geht was, weil sich der Wind wieder auf SW dreht. Die einfache Methode ist auch für das Fischen im Kraut nicht schlecht. Ich werde sie allerdings auf meine Verhältnisse ausbauen, weil ich wie bei allen neueren Angelmethoden das ganze drumherum wie Futter etc. überteuert finde.|bigeyes

Ich lasse mich aber gerne etwas besseren belehren!

Gruß Gohann#h


----------



## Sensitivfischer (30. Mai 2014)

*AW: Video: Brassen- und Schleienangeln mit Method Feeder*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Das wäre mal interessant für uns zu wissen, ob so ein "aus dem Nähkästchen plaudern" beim Zuschauer gut ankommt oder ob er "weiterspult". Ich persönlich finde sowas immer recht spannend, aber es zieht ein Video natürlich schon auch deutlich in die Länge.
> 
> Sollen wir sowas künftig öfter machen, oder lieber nicht?



Ich fand's gut und das hat einen einfachen Grund:
Die "Nähkästchengeschichten" vermitteln nicht selten Hintergrundwissen oder fördern Dinge und Sachverhalte zu Tage, die man sonst nicht erfährt, einem aber gehörig weiterbringen. Sie steigern somit das Niveau und machen im Falle eurer Angelboard-TV-Videos den Unterschied zu anderen Videos und deren Anbietern aus.
Zudem denke ich nicht, dass diese Anekdoten der Popularität schaden oder die Mehrheit der Leute zum Weiterspulen animieren, denn z.B. die Videos von Markus Lotz, enthalten ebenfalls etliche Nähkästchenstories und sind verdammt oft angesehen worden.

Ich sage euch: "Macht weiter so!"
Mir gefällt euer verstärktes Engagement in Form der Angelboard-TV-Video-Offensive und das Video ist wirklich gut gelungen. Allerdings rätsele ich auch noch, was den Johannes im Video gestochen hatte, dass er so umständlich mit der Pelletzange hantierte. Solche Handlings sind doch eigentlich die Domäne der Frauen, getreu dem Motto: "Warum einfach, wenn's kompliziert geht.":q


----------



## MikeJJ (30. Mai 2014)

*AW: Video: Brassen- und Schleienangeln mit Method Feeder*

wieder ein klasse Video !

dankeschön & weiter so


----------



## Mudokon (31. Mai 2014)

*AW: Video: Brassen- und Schleienangeln mit Method Feeder*

Schönes Video und gut Erklärt. Werde ich auch mal testen.


----------



## jogi89 (31. Mai 2014)

*AW: Video: Brassen- und Schleienangeln mit Method Feeder*

Geiles Video mal wieder. 
Daumen hoch :m|wavey:


----------



## wayn (31. Mai 2014)

*AW: Video: Brassen- und Schleienangeln mit Method Feeder*

Moin,
tolles Video und bestens erklärt.
Bekomme grad wieder Lust an See zu fahren 

mfg Alex


----------



## Angelgreenhorn (31. Mai 2014)

*AW: Video: Brassen- und Schleienangeln mit Method Feeder*

Und wieder ein prima Video vom AnglerboardTV #6

Werd dann hier in heimischen Gewässern beim nächsten Mal auch mal Method Feeder testen, bisher hab ich nur klassisch gefeedert.


----------



## allroundr (31. Mai 2014)

*AW: Video: Brassen- und Schleienangeln mit Method Feeder*

Top Video!!!

bin seid diesem jahr dem method feeder verfallen rockt auf jeden!!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Mai 2014)

*AW: Video: Brassen- und Schleienangeln mit Method Feeder*

Freut mich wirklich, dass ihr so viel Spaß am Video habt.
Danke ..


----------



## fisherman9999 (31. Mai 2014)

*AW: Video: Brassen- und Schleienangeln mit Method Feeder*

Geiles Video viele nütliche Infos


----------



## SveMa (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: Video: Brassen- und Schleienangeln mit Method Feeder*

Interessiert am Method Feeder bin ich auch, aber da müsste ich mir noch Feederruten anschaffen, na mal sehen. Irgendwann probiere ich auch das aus.

Und wie immer ein gutes Video, ich mag es sehr, da immer alles gut erklärt und verständlich ist, auch für und Nordlichter :vik:

Macht weiter so !

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: Video: Brassen- und Schleienangeln mit Method Feeder*

Kannste auch leichte Karpfen/Allroundruten nehmen, brauchste zu Anfang keine Spezialruten.

Ich bin zwar Spinner, will mir aber auch mal so ein paar Methodkörbe zum testen zulegen - als Schwabe kommt zu Beginn deswegen noch nicht gleich ne neue Rute..


----------



## Vhhh (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: Video: Brassen- und Schleienangeln mit Method Feeder*

Tolles Video, man kann viel lernen als Anfänger. Danke


----------



## megarottzer (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: Video: Brassen- und Schleienangeln mit Method Feeder*

top video !!

und glück wunsch an dem gewinner


----------



## Brot (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: Video: Brassen- und Schleienangeln mit Method Feeder*

Hi, wiedermal ein tolles video


----------



## Viny68 (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: Video: Brassen- und Schleienangeln mit Method Feeder*

Interessant und gut erklärt


----------



## Saar80 (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: Video: Brassen- und Schleienangeln mit Method Feeder*

Super erklärt sehr hilfreich und Interessand


----------



## Dxnschx (1. Juni 2014)

Wir wollen mehr Videos. Gruss Jan


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: Video: Brassen- und Schleienangeln mit Method Feeder*

Da gucken:
https://www.youtube.com/user/AnglerboardTV?feature=watch


----------



## PeterZ (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: Video: Brassen- und Schleienangeln mit Method Feeder*

Super Video weiter so!!!


----------



## SaMSaM76 (2. Juni 2014)

*AW: Video: Brassen- und Schleienangeln mit Method Feeder*

Ich finde solche Videos Klasse. Kann man immer noch was lernen! Weiter so.


----------



## telron (2. Juni 2014)

*AW: Video: Brassen- und Schleienangeln mit Method Feeder*

Echt klasse Video. Ich schau mir eure Vidoes immer gerne an.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Juni 2014)

*AW: Video: Brassen- und Schleienangeln mit Method Feeder*

Danke - aber mal ne Frage:
Guckt ihr echt schon morgens um die Zeit Videos?

Reschpekt ;-))


----------



## Dennis Knoll (2. Juni 2014)

*AW: Video: Brassen- und Schleienangeln mit Method Feeder*

Sauber, eine neues Video 
Kann ich jetzt zwar noch nicht schauen (wegen der Arbeit) aber werde ich dann heute Abend zu Hause mal nachholen.


----------



## Trollwut (2. Juni 2014)

*AW: Video: Brassen- und Schleienangeln mit Method Feeder*

Echt interessant!
Gerade für den Main könnte das für mich in Frage kommen, um eventuell mal die eine oder andere Grundel weniger zu fangen


----------



## clipfish (2. Juni 2014)

*AW: Video: Brassen- und Schleienangeln mit Method Feeder*

Toller bajuwarischer slang und noch bessere Aufnahmen, weiter so !#6:vik:


----------



## Seewölfe (2. Juni 2014)

*AW: Video: Karpfenangeln am Bach*

Finde das Video gut gestellt,viel Verkaufswerbung, wenig allgemeines Wissen nur Praktiken die man früher nie gebraucht hat und so eine kleine Schleie fängt man an jeden guten Gewässer auch ohne diese Haitekmethoden und sogar besser!
Viel Spaß.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Juni 2014)

*AW: Video: Karpfenangeln am Bach*

Wäre das gestellt gewesen, kannst Du sicher sein, dass die Schleien dann alle über 3 Kilo gehabt hätten..

Wenn schon, dann würden wir das richtig faken....
;-))))))


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (2. Juni 2014)

*AW: Video: Karpfenangeln am Bach*



Seewölfe schrieb:


> Finde das Video gut gestellt,viel Verkaufswerbung, wenig allgemeines Wissen nur Praktiken die man früher nie gebraucht hat und so eine kleine Schleie fängt man an jeden guten Gewässer auch ohne diese Haitekmethoden und sogar besser!
> 
> Viel Spaß.




Galube du meinst das falsche Video.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Juni 2014)

*AW: Video: Brassen- und Schleienangeln mit Method Feeder*

uuups - fiel mir gar nicht auf - danke für den Hinweis, in richtigen Thread verschoben .

DANKE!


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (2. Juni 2014)

*AW: Video: Brassen- und Schleienangeln mit Method Feeder*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> uuups - fiel mir gar nicht auf - danke für den Hinweis, in richtigen Thread verschoben .
> 
> DANKE!




Gerne


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (2. Juni 2014)

*AW: Video: Brassen- und Schleienangeln mit Method Feeder*

Sehr gutes und fachliches Video!


----------



## Shortay (2. Juni 2014)

*AW: Video: Brassen- und Schleienangeln mit Method Feeder*

Klasse Video ! Weiter so 

gesendet von meinem Sony Xperia Z


----------



## warius2010 (3. Juni 2014)

*AW: Video: Brassen- und Schleienangeln mit Method Feeder*

Sehr interessantes Video! Auch wenn ich meist ein leichtes Karpfenblei als Methodfeeder missbrauche^^


----------



## fordprefect (3. Juni 2014)

*AW: Video: Brassen- und Schleienangeln mit Method Feeder*

Genau das war meine Frage, gefühlte 10 Seiten vorher.
Bringt das ganze neue Material einen Vorteil, wenn bereits vor zig Jahren die Leute mit Standard Kram diese Methode genutzt haben.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Juni 2014)

*AW: Video: Brassen- und Schleienangeln mit Method Feeder*

Meine Meinung:
Kein Problem, das "alte" Gerät zu benutzen, das geht sicher.

Das "moderne" Gerät macht trotzdem Sinn (nicht für jeden!), weil das meist einfacher bzw. zielgerichteter zu handhaben ist.

Ob man ein (dann relativ festes) Futter um ein Blei knetet mit Köder drin, oder ein Methodblei benutzt, bei dem das Futter nicht so fest sein muss und so besser "arbeitet", und mit diesem Former einfach "befüllt" werden kann, ist sicher Geschmackssache.

Gut, dass es alle Möglichkeiten, jeder wie  er will....


----------



## Fr33 (3. Juni 2014)

*AW: Video: Brassen- und Schleienangeln mit Method Feeder*

Wie Thomas schon geschrieben hatte, gehts auch mit dem älteren Gerät. Aber macht natürlich mehr Spaß, wenn ich mit passendem und fein aufeinander abgestimmten Gerät am Wasser sitze.


Ich kenne auch noch die gute alte Futterspirale usw. Der method-Korb hat den Vorteil, dass er aufgrund seiner Form und Schwerpunkt sich nicht dreht und der Köder / Futter immer oben landet.


Was man in meinen Augen aber vernachlässigen kann, ist es sich nun extra ne fast durchgehende Methodfeederrute zu kaufen. Die Engländer stehen beim Method Feedern auf fast paraboloische "Feeder"-Ruten. Je nach Gewichten die man werfen muss, kann man jede normale Feederrute dafür nehmen. Da hier aber gezielt die größeren Weissfische und Karpfenartigen gefangen werden sollen - macht es Sinn nicht ganz so extrem fein zu fischen.


Ne 0,20mm bis 0,25mm Hauptschnur ist daher nicht vekehrt.


----------



## Bigfood (3. Juni 2014)

*AW: Video: Brassen- und Schleienangeln mit Method Feeder*

Super Video, hat mir sehr gut gefallen, bitte so weiter machen euer Bigfood


----------



## LdaRookie (3. Juni 2014)

*AW: Video: Brassen- und Schleienangeln mit Method Feeder*

Ja, super Video! Wie auch schon die Videos davor! 
Gerne mehr davon!


----------



## huawei71 (3. Juni 2014)

*AW: Video: Brassen- und Schleienangeln mit Method Feeder*

Werde mir wohl ne feederrute zulegen,schöne schleie!!!#6


----------



## chester (3. Juni 2014)

*AW: Video: Brassen- und Schleienangeln mit Method Feeder*

Schickes Video. Bis jetzt war für mich das Method Fischen immer irgendwie fremd. Werds mal versuchen.


----------



## Said (3. Juni 2014)

*AW: Video: Brassen- und Schleienangeln mit Method Feeder*

Sau geiles video, sehr gute qualität. Ihr habt es geschafft!!! Ich als Raubfisch angler, habe große lust bekommen auf Friedfische angeln zu gehen!! also von dem her, top film!!

Mfg Said


----------



## maaangler (3. Juni 2014)

*AW: Video: Brassen- und Schleienangeln mit Method Feeder*

Hat mir auch sehr gut gefallen. Wollte eh mal den Barben bei uns mit dem Methodfeeder auf die Schuppen rücken, da waren die Erklärungen der beiden Spezis sehr hilfreich.


----------



## Pep63 (3. Juni 2014)

*AW: Video: Brassen- und Schleienangeln mit Method Feeder*

Feines Video mit guten Anregungen. Weiter so!#6


----------



## HeinzEinz (3. Juni 2014)

*AW: Video: Brassen- und Schleienangeln mit Method Feeder*

Wiedermal ein klasse Video! :m

Wenn da nur nicht immer dieser dialekt wäre...:q







*ausgewandert ich bin*


----------



## Bachfisch (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: Video: Brassen- und Schleienangeln mit Method Feeder*

Männer macht weiter so. Daumen hoch!


----------



## Angel-Kai (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: Video: Brassen- und Schleienangeln mit Method Feeder*

Gutes Video, gibt es das auch auf Deutsch


----------



## Günni2004 (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: Video: Brassen- und Schleienangeln mit Method Feeder*

wirklich sehr interessant. viele infos und locker rüber gebracht. solche videos liebe ich. dieses video hat mir lust aufs method feedern gemacht....!


----------



## frohlelle (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: Video: Brassen- und Schleienangeln mit Method Feeder*

Interessantes Video! Gute Kameraführung, tolle Erklärungen. Weiter so! Gefällt mir sehr gut.:vik:


----------



## Dollescholle (6. Juni 2014)

*AW: Video: Brassen- und Schleienangeln mit Method Feeder*

Ja tolle Sache Jungs , weiter so fand ich gut


----------



## igel2 (8. Juni 2014)

*AW: Video: Brassen- und Schleienangeln mit Method Feeder*

Tolles Video, gut erklärt. Ich ziehe allerdings erst das Gummi über die Pelletzange und setze dann das Pellet ein.
Ich freue mich auf weitere Videos.


----------



## kreuzass (8. Juni 2014)

*AW: Video: Brassen- und Schleienangeln mit Method Feeder*

Wieder ein klasse Video!

Die Köder (Verlosung) haben wir hier auch schon in einem Angelladen. Zumindest die Boilies und die Pop-Ups.

Habe auch schon das ein oder andere Mal mit dem Gedanken gespielt mir einfach so eine Packung zu kaufen, aber bisher hat mich der Preis ein wenig abgeschreckt. |bigeyes

Mal schauen, vielleicht ist mir das Losglück ja hold.


----------



## blaze (8. Juni 2014)

*AW: Video: Brassen- und Schleienangeln mit Method Feeder*

Sehr schönes Video. Finde Method ist nicht nur ne super fängige Methode sodern auch optimal für kurze Ansitze und das "schnelle" Angeln.

VIele Grüße
blaze


----------



## Snowbird (14. Juni 2014)

*AW: Video: Brassen- und Schleienangeln mit Method Feeder*

Klasse Video! Das muss ich auch mal probieren! 
Das müsste doch an einem langsam fließenden Fluss auf Barben auch funktionieren..


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Juni 2014)

*AW: Video: Brassen- und Schleienangeln mit Method Feeder*

Könnt ich mir vorstellen - vielleicht mit einem Stück Käse am Haar als Köder..


----------



## aelos (15. Juni 2014)

*AW: Video: Brassen- und Schleienangeln mit Method Feeder*

Wirklich ein klasse Film..sehr gut und verständlich erklärt..gerade wo ich vor kurzem erst das das Feedern für mich entdeckt habe ist das ein hilfreicher Ansatz. #6


----------



## Arango (15. Juni 2014)

*AW: Video: Brassen- und Schleienangeln mit Method Feeder*



Said schrieb:


> Sau geiles video, sehr gute qualität. Ihr habt es geschafft!!! Ich als Raubfisch angler, habe große lust bekommen auf Friedfische angeln zu gehen!! also von dem her, top film!!
> 
> Mfg Said



Dem kann ich mich nur anschliessen! #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Juni 2014)

*AW: Video: Brassen- und Schleienangeln mit Method Feeder*

Danke - das freut uns doch!!


----------



## Forellenseeking (15. Juni 2014)

*AW: Video: Brassen- und Schleienangeln mit Method Feeder*

Klasse Video! Weiter so!


----------



## Kauli11 (15. Juni 2014)

*AW: Video: Brassen- und Schleienangeln mit Method Feeder*

Gut gemachtes Video. #6

Alles sehr schön und leicht verständlich erklärt.

Weiter so. #h


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Juni 2014)

*AW: Video: Brassen- und Schleienangeln mit Method Feeder*

Danke ;-)))


----------



## zeitgeist91 (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: Video: Brassen- und Schleienangeln mit Method Feeder*

#piccshare_pic_options, #piccshare_pic_options > *, #piccshare_tint, #piccshare_logo { border-radius: 0; -moz-border-radius: 0; border: none; margin: 0; padding: 0; }


Sehr informativ, gefällt mir gut!

Beste Grüße


----------



## Boko (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: Video: Brassen- und Schleienangeln mit Method Feeder*

Interessantes Video.

Aber es beruhigt mich etwas, das ich nicht die einzige zu seien schein, die Probleme mit Dialekten hat. ^^


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: Video: Brassen- und Schleienangeln mit Method Feeder*

Danke ;-)

pffffff.................................... zu der Dialektgeschichte.

;-)))))


----------



## BrendaK (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: Video: Brassen- und Schleienangeln mit Method Feeder*

Spitzenvideo, hab echt Lust bekommen das mal selbst auszuprobieren, obwohl ich eigentlich Spinner bin


----------



## Franz_16 (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: Video: Brassen- und Schleienangeln mit Method Feeder*

Wie im Eingangspost angekündigt, wird unter allen Boardies die hier im Thread kommentiert haben, ein dickes Köderpaket verlost. 

Der Gewinner des Köderpakets ist:
*Trollwut 
*


> Gewinnspiel:
> Unter allen Boardies die hier im Thread bis zum 30.06.2014 das Video kommentieren, verlosen wir ein Paket mit verschiedenen neuen Produkten aus dem Quantum Radical Carp Programm:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Trollwut (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: Video: Brassen- und Schleienangeln mit Method Feeder*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Wie im Eingangspost angekündigt, wird unter allen Boardies die hier im Thread kommentiert haben, ein dickes Köderpaket verlost.
> 
> Der Gewinner des Köderpakets ist:
> *Trollwut
> *





Geile Sache!
Endlich auch mal was gewonnen :m
Vielen Dank :vik:


----------



## Dennis Knoll (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: Video: Brassen- und Schleienangeln mit Method Feeder*

Verdient bei den vielen tollen Beiträgen, Glückwunsch


----------



## Fr33 (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: Video: Brassen- und Schleienangeln mit Method Feeder*

Gude!


Glückwunsch & Viel Spaß mit dem Package Trollwut  Berichte mal wenn du die ersten Tests rum hast


----------



## wallerkalle1 (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Video: Brassen- und Schleienangeln mit Method Feeder*

Schönes Video weiter so!


----------



## kati48268 (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Video: Brassen- und Schleienangeln mit Method Feeder*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Geile Sache!
> Endlich auch mal was gewonnen
> Vielen Dank


Ich glaube, wir bestehen alle bei diesem satten Gewinn auf ein kleines Angelvideo mit all dem Zeugs, Hasilein.
Natürlich inkl.:
dem Verzehr vor laufender Kamera von je einem Vampire Garlic Boilie & Pink Tuna Boilie, runterspülen der Murmeln mit einem Cocktail-Mix aus Pink Tuna Dip + Vampire Garlic Dip + Yellow Zombie Energy Drink.
Dabei natürlich zuvor mit Pink Tuna Powder Gel die Haare kämmen.
Prost!
#h


----------



## Trollwut (8. Juli 2014)

kati48268 schrieb:


> Ich glaube, wir bestehen alle bei diesem satten Gewinn auf ein kleines Angelvideo mit all dem Zeugs, Hasilein.
> 
> Natürlich inkl.:
> 
> ...







Das würde dir gefallen, hm?



Aber die ersten "Trockentests" sin durch

Beim Geschmack keinerlei Bitterkeit oder abschreckendes, außer dem Geschmack, festzustellen.

Die Tuna schmecken widerlich, also müssten Karpfenmäßig genau richtig sein.

Die Vampire Garlic schmecken wie Kaugummi mit Knoblauch - durch die Minze. Machen einen wunderbaren Mundgeruch:m Bin gespannt was die bringen, Knoblauch funktioniert bei uns auf jeden Fall, jetzt nur mal gucken, was die Murmeln können.

Weil ich ab nächster Woche Semesterferien hab, kann ich auch wieder voll einsteigen.

Werd einen ordentlichen Futterplatz anlegen und länger aktiv halten.

Eine Rute werd ich zu Vergleichszwecken mit Partikeln fischen, der Rest vom Aufbau identisch.



Auch hab ich mir schon 2 Instant-Monster vorbereitet, 3 20er mit Dip und Puder auf die Größe von nem 24er gebracht.







Der Deckel is übrigens aus gutem Grund verschlossen!


----------



## hanzz (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Video: Brassen- und Schleienangeln mit Method Feeder*

Semesterferien ?
Ist das nicht erstmal nur vorlesungsfreie Zeit )))

Glückwunsch zum Gewinn.
Ist doch bestens bei dir aufgehoben.
Bin gespannt auf deine(n) Bericht(e)


----------



## Grizzl (9. Juli 2014)

*AW: Video: Brassen- und Schleienangeln mit Method Feeder*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Wie im Eingangspost angekündigt, wird unter allen Boardies die hier im Thread kommentiert haben, ein dickes Köderpaket verlost.
> 
> Der Gewinner des Köderpakets ist:
> *Trollwut
> *




Ich dachte es gewinnen mehrere |kopfkrat

*Die Gewinner werden hier im Thread Anfang Juli 2014 bekannt gegeben.*
Die Gewinner ist egtl Mehrzahl


----------



## Feederfreak 100 (3. August 2014)

*AW: Video: Brassen- und Schleienangeln mit Method Feeder*

Richtig schöne fische


----------



## Ich-bins (26. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Video: Brassen- und Schleienangeln mit Method Feeder*

Hallo zusammen sehr interessantes Video aufschlussreich.
Das probiere ich auch mal.
Gruß ich


----------



## Dingsi (17. März 2015)

*AW: Video: Brassen- und Schleienangeln mit Method Feeder*

Informativ


----------



## sbho (21. April 2015)

*AW: Video: Brassen- und Schleienangeln mit Method Feeder*

[
Gibt´s diesmal eine Synchronisation vom schwäbischen & bayrischen Genuschel in eine menschliche Sprache? Oder sollte ich mir vorher ein Fläschchen Verständigungswasser zuführen? [/QUOTE]

 Soviel könnt ihr gar nicht saufen, damit ihr das versteht....|bigeyes


----------

